# Economical tools.



## Stew (5/8/20)

I started building on a little tool kit today. All bought at Communica for what I thought were pretty good prices. See attched till slip with prices. The side cutters are not flush cut unfortunately and the flush cut ones were a fair amount more expensive.
The wood is to build two atty build stands. Does anyone have or know where I can get some 510 inserts to put in the wood?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/20)

Awesome project @Stew. My best building stand is home made! It costed me less than R30!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/8/20)

@Stew you dont need 510 inserts specifically. When i built my couch-station (sits over my leg without toppling), i used some extra length nuts from the local hardware store, just countersunk them into the wood and tightened properly (a bolt and 2 washers- bolt is slightly shorter than the length of the nut).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> @Stew you dont need 510 inserts specifically. When i built my couch-station (sits over my leg without toppling), i used some extra length nuts from the local hardware store, just countersunk them into the wood and tightened properly (a bolt and 2 washers- bolt is slightly shorter than the length of the nut).


Thanks. Standard metric nuts in South Africa are a different pitch to the atty threads. Atty threads are .0.5 mm pitch. Please be careful you don't wreck your atty's.
*510* literally means 10 *threads* at 0.5 mm per *thread*. The diameter is 7mm. If you were to create this *thread* yourself, it would use an M7 x 0.5 tap.
Coarse thread m7's have 1mm pitch and fine thread m7's have 0.75mm thread.
Even m7 x 0.5 pitch taps to cut your own threads are not available in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome project @Stew. My best building stand is home made! It costed me less than R30!
> View attachment 203300
> View attachment 203301
> View attachment 203302


Thanks. Where did you get the base the atty screws into?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/20)

Bought a few from wish.com

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Bought a few from wish.com


Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DavyH (5/8/20)

I went for the Coilmaster kit which didn’t cost all that much more and is really well packaged. Anything of theirs I’ve bought has been extremely good value, especially their build mat. Coilmaster mat, 80cm x 30cm, R250. A gaming mouse mat, pretty much the same thing, 90cm x30cm... wait for it... R699.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks. Standard metric nuts in South Africa are a different pitch to the atty threads. Atty threads are .0.5 mm pitch. Please be careful you don't wreck your atty's.
> *510* literally means 10 *threads* at 0.5 mm per *thread*. The diameter is 7mm. If you were to create this *thread* yourself, it would use an M7 x 0.5 tap.
> Coarse thread m7's have 1mm pitch and fine thread m7's have 0.75mm thread.
> Even m7 x 0.5 pitch taps to cut your own threads are not available in SA.


I got my tap and die set from @kimbo about 4 years ago, I stand to correction, but he had to import them, as you found out, not available locally.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Useful 2


----------



## DavyH (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> I started building on a little tool kit today. All bought at Communica for what I thought were pretty good prices. See attched till slip with prices. The side cutters are not flush cut unfortunately and the flush cut ones were a fair amount more expensive.
> The wood is to build two atty build stands. Does anyone have or know where I can get some 510 inserts to put in the wood?



Maybe Bearded Viking can give you a steer? I don’t know if he’s a member and he makes atty stands, so he may not be keen on doing so. Try the website.

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

DavyH said:


> I went for the Coilmaster kit which didn’t cost all that much more and is really well packaged. Anything of theirs I’ve bought has been extremely good value, especially their build mat. Coilmaster mat, 80cm x 30cm, R250. A gaming mouse mat, pretty much the same thing, 90cm x30cm... wait for it... R699.


Thanks, I also looked at them as well. I was worried about the quality of the folding scissors in a lot of them. Learning cotton needs a really sharp pair of scissors.
I am sure they are great kits though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Maybe Bearded Viking can give you a steer? I don’t know if he’s a member and he makes atty stands, so he may not be keen on doing so. Try the website.


Thanks. Will definitely look them up and ask.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/20)

Here is an option for you @Stew :

https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/22mm-heat-sink

@BumbleBee is a trusted and awesome vendor

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> I got my tap and die set from @kimbo about 4 years ago, I stand to correction, but he had to import them, as you found out, not available locally.


Thanks very much. If I don't come right with a few inserts I will maybe have to buy a tap and will contact @kimbo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks, I also looked at them as well. I was worried about the quality of the folding scissors in a lot of them. Learning cotton needs a really sharp pair of scissors.
> I am sure they are great kits though.



The scissors are the only bit that’s really sub par. I should have mentioned that..

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Here is an option for you @Stew :
> 
> https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/22mm-heat-sink
> 
> @BumbleBee is a trusted and awesome vendor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (5/8/20)

@Stew you can wait till a mod breaks and use the 510 or if you must have a 510 thread I can scratch in my box for you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Thanks. @Dela Rey Steyn, definitely looks like a good idea. Pity they don't have stock at the moment but at least I have a name of an item to search for.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. If I don't come right with a few inserts I will maybe have to buy a tap and will contact @kimbo


Best option for awesome cheap scissors are in the nail section at Dischem, or clicks... if you know someone who can get you a pair of surgical scissors, you have struck gold.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Oh, and a super cheap, super nifty tool for tucking and positioning of cotton is a safety pin.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Christos said:


> @Stew you can wait till a mod breaks and use the 510 or if you must have a 510 thread I can scratch in my box for you.


Thanks, LOL. I have just started and hope nothing breaks for a long time.
If you find something that would be magic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/8/20)

Old bottom fed 510s that leak.

If you find yourself in jhb south you are happy to have them @Stew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Best option for awesome cheap scissors are in the nail section at Dischem, or clicks... if you know someone who can get you a pair of surgical scissors, you have struck gold.



The scissors that come with Wahl hair clipper kits are good too. People don’t normally use them, so if you know someone with clippers...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Best option for awesome cheap scissors are in the nail section at Dischem, or clicks... if you know someone who can get you a pair of surgical scissors, you have struck gold.


Thanks very much. There used to be a little medical supply shop just around the corner from me, sadly they have closed. Will try and find one close by again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

DavyH said:


> The scissors that come with Wahl hair clipper kits are good too. People don’t normally use them, so if you know someone with clippers...


Thanks. Good idea.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

DavyH said:


> The scissors that come with Wahl hair clipper kits are good too. People don’t normally use them, so if you know someone with clippers...


Yeah, or if you know your hairdresser/barber well enough, getting a small pair of hair scissors would also be magig.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Christos said:


> Old bottom fed 510s that leak.
> 
> If you find yourself in jhb south you are happy to have them @Stew.
> View attachment 203310
> View attachment 203311


That's magic. Thanks very. I will message you next week and arrange a convenient time for you.
Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (5/8/20)

Sheers work well too and I picked the bottom blue pair up from builders. Think they were under R50 but I only use vape shears these days.(top 2 pairs)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> That's magic. Thanks very. I will message you next week and arrange a convenient time for you.
> Thanks again.


All good. I can arrange delivery too but up to you if you want to spend R60 or R70 for delivery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, or if you know your hairdresser/barber well enough, getting a small pair of hair scissors would also be magig.


LOL. Looking for scissors I saw some prices on the internet. Don't think they will give them up so easily. They are incredibly expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Christos said:


> All good. I can arrange delivery too but up to you if you want to spend R60 or R70 for delivery.


More than will to pay the courier cost, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> More than will to pay the courier cost, thanks.


All good. 
Send me a PM with your address and I’ll send the 510’s to you. Tomorrow might be a stretch but I can get it out on Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> LOL. Looking for scissors I saw some prices on the internet. Don't think they will give them up so easily. They are incredibly expensive.


Don’t buy on the internet, next time you go for a haircut, ask them if they can help you by ordering a small, cheaper scissor on your behalf...

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Christos said:


> Sheers work well too and I picked the bottom blue pair up from builders. Think they were under R50 but I only use vape shears these days.(top 2 pairs)
> View attachment 203314



Forgot about those! Most garden centers have tiny little shears that they call “herb scissors”... damn sharp and also around R50.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Christos said:


> Sheers work well too and I picked the bottom blue pair up from builders. Think they were under R50 but I only use vape shears these days.(top 2 pairs)
> View attachment 203314


That's why a forum is great I guess. You get fixated on a name like scissors, didn't think of looking for sheers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> LOL. Looking for scissors I saw some prices on the internet. Don't think they will give them up so easily. They are incredibly expensive.


Staedler school scissors. The kids don't want it for some reason, but it works a treat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## LeislB (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Oh, and a super cheap, super nifty tool for tucking and positioning of cotton is a safety pin.


I use a toothpick, works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I use a toothpick, works like a charm!


I also have used a toothpick but every now and again the cotton sticks to the toothpick and you have to tuck it in again. Though they are always handy and convenient.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (6/8/20)

Hi @Christos, just wanted to thank you so much for the Atty Inserts I can now make my Atty Stand with. Will post some pictures when finished.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Cornelius (6/8/20)

Stew said:


> Hi @Christos, just wanted to thank you so much for the Atty Inserts I can now make my Atty Stand with. Will post some pictures when finished.


One of the nicest guys on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/20)

Stew said:


> I also have used a toothpick but every now and again the cotton sticks to the toothpick and you have to tuck it in again. Though they are always handy and convenient.





@Stew
Try using a partially opened thin paper clip - works like a charm without the cotton sticking.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85 (6/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I use a toothpick, works like a charm!


I like the angle created by the safety pin and the super thin point is awesome for combing out cotton without shredding it to pieces.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

DavyH said:


> I went for the Coilmaster kit which didn’t cost all that much more and is really well packaged. Anything of theirs I’ve bought has been extremely good value, especially their build mat. Coilmaster mat, 80cm x 30cm, R250. A gaming mouse mat, pretty much the same thing, 90cm x30cm... wait for it... R699.








Rip off -check here
https://www.takealot.com/mix-box-la...VB7LtCh1CbgFEEAQYASABEgKDsPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

https://www.loot.co.za/product/into...ViKztCh2ZNwd0EAkYFyABEgICX_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

Cornelius said:


> One of the nicest guys on the forum.


That is when you don't catch him on a bad day , in sarcastic mode...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

Christos said:


> Sheers work well too and I picked the bottom blue pair up from builders. Think they were under R50 but I only use vape shears these days.(top 2 pairs)
> View attachment 203314


There was a group buy a while ago and a lot of us got the Vape shears - perfect !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (7/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome project @Stew. My best building stand is home made! It costed me less than R30!
> View attachment 203300
> View attachment 203301
> View attachment 203302


Was just looking at the post again. Saw I didn't comment. This looks really super. I like it a lot. Very stable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> That is when you don't catch him on a bad day , in sarcastic mode...



@ARYANTO we swopped that version of Windows for XP reloaded.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/8/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks. Standard metric nuts in South Africa are a different pitch to the atty threads. Atty threads are .0.5 mm pitch. Please be careful you don't wreck your atty's.
> *510* literally means 10 *threads* at 0.5 mm per *thread*. The diameter is 7mm. If you were to create this *thread* yourself, it would use an M7 x 0.5 tap.
> Coarse thread m7's have 1mm pitch and fine thread m7's have 0.75mm thread.
> Even m7 x 0.5 pitch taps to cut your own threads are not available in SA.



Hi Stew,
M7*0.5 taps and dies are available from Mican Industrial in Boksburg ... As I recall the tap was about R150 and CK flush cut side cutters you can get from Christensen Tools in JHB for around R400

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 3


----------



## Stew (24/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Stew,
> M7*0.5 taps and dies are available from Mican Industrial in Boksburg ... As I recall the tap was about R150 and CK flush cut side cutters you can get from Christensen Tools in JHB for around R400


Thanks very much. If I need again it's handy to know.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (27/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Stew,
> M7*0.5 taps and dies are available from Mican Industrial in Boksburg ... As I recall the tap was about R150 and CK flush cut side cutters you can get from Christensen Tools in JHB for around R400


My husband says must confirm if the tap is 7 x 0.5mm? I have been asking for an atty stand. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (27/8/20)

LeislB said:


> My husband says must confirm if the tap is 7 x 0.5mm? I have been asking for an atty stand. Thanks!


Yes. If you do a Google search on 510 thread you get this "510 literally means 10 threads at *0.5 mm* per thread. The diameter is 7mm. If you were to create this thread yourself, it would use an M7 x 0.5 tap."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/8/20)

Hi LieslB,
*510* means 10 threads at 0.5 mm per thread. The diameter is 7mm.
You need an M7 x 0.5 tap AND ... You will need a 6.25 mm drill for a 100% "engineering fit" ... you could increase that to 6.5mm drill bit, (which would be considerably cheaper), for an 80% fit, which would make it easier to take in and out too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (27/8/20)

@Intuthu Kagesi and these taps are available at Mican Industrial?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/8/20)

LeislB said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi and these taps are available at Mican Industrial?


Give em a call and confirm, as this lockdown has affected most businesses stock levels somewhat, they did have 5 months ago.

As a BTW ... DON'T send your husband there ... they have amazing tools!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

Hahaha, luckily we are in Somerset West, it would have to be sent to us. If he went there I may never see him again! 

Thank you for all your help!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

My husband ordered it for me, we should get it next week. He's a goodie, I think I'll keep him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/20)

LeislB said:


> My husband ordered it for me, we should get it next week. He's a goodie, I think I'll keep him!



LOL ... At least keep him until your stand is done 
Speaking of stands ... As you'll now have a tap and drill bit ... you may as well go large . so;
Make a display stand for the multitude of tanks you're gonna be adding to your collection as well  ... I jus' know you wanna get down into that rabbit hole with the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

Get into the rabbit hole, what do you mean, I'm at the bottom looking up already!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (28/8/20)

LeislB said:


> My husband ordered it for me, we should get it next week. He's a goodie, I think I'll keep him!


Love to see some pictures of what he makes for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Get into the rabbit hole, what do you mean, I'm at the bottom looking up already!


LMAO ... well in that case ... WELCOME!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (1/9/20)

I got this quote this morning, 1 Sep 2020 from MiCan Industrial supplies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (1/9/20)

Stew said:


> I got this quote this morning, 1 Sep 2020 from MiCan Industrial supplies.
> View attachment 206160


I replied to their quote.
"
Hi Dess-Ray Duxbury. My request was for a specific Tap. Quoting on something similar is not much use to me and if I did not look closely I could have ordered it inadvertently. I am looking for a quote on specifically 510 literally means 10 threads at 0.5 mm per thread. The diameter is 7mm. If you were to create this thread yourself, it would use an M7 x 0.5 tap.

Thank you very much

Stew Robinson"
Info @LeislB

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/9/20)

Stew said:


> I got this quote this morning, 1 Sep 2020 from MiCan Industrial supplies.
> View attachment 206160


Lemme see if I can dig out the old invoice for a part no. 

Here you go ... It's marked "Special order - SOMTA - M7*0.5 - 2nd TAP - (3-4 week lead)"
I've just called Andre' at MiCan (011) 918 3502 and asked him WTF, and I await his return call

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea (1/9/20)

Stew said:


> LOL. Looking for scissors I saw some prices on the internet. Don't think they will give them up so easily. They are incredibly expensive.



@Stew unsure if you came right with scissors but I use a pair of cuticle scissors that I got from a nail set a while back. Works like a charm. Found this one on Clicks website. They usually have really nice sharp points to get in small gaps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (1/9/20)

BeaLea said:


> @Stew unsure if you came right with scissors but I use a pair of cuticle scissors that I got from a nail set a while back. Works like a charm. Found this one on Clicks website. They usually have really nice sharp points to get in small gaps.
> 
> View attachment 206212


Thanks very much. I actually did get not quite the same at Clicks.


----------



## LeislB (2/9/20)

Stew said:


> I replied to their quote.
> "
> Hi Dess-Ray Duxbury. My request was for a specific Tap. Quoting on something similar is not much use to me and if I did not look closely I could have ordered it inadvertently. I am looking for a quote on specifically 510 literally means 10 threads at 0.5 mm per thread. The diameter is 7mm. If you were to create this thread yourself, it would use an M7 x 0.5 tap.
> 
> ...


Oh hell, my husband placed the order already, I hope he's getting the right one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB (2/9/20)

So they can't get the right one. Only have 7 x 0.75. Luckily they phoned before shipping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

